# R33 Engine Code please



## JR33 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi I am new to this Forum having just recenty purchased my first Skyline R33 on a N Reg 1995 None Turbo
I have no history with the car and was hoping to change the engine oil and oil filter .

The engine is a straight 6 single Cam and the seller said that it is a 2.5cc
Is the engine code RB20E ?

What oil would you recommend to put in ?

Thanks Best regards J


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Your engine code is RB25DE
RB = cast iron block 6 cylinders petrol
25 = 2500cc
D = double overhead cam
E = ECCS = electronic computer control system(I think)

Welcome!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd run a 10-40 fully synthetic oil.


----------



## JR33 (Aug 15, 2011)

R32 Combat said:


> Your engine code is RB25DE
> RB = cast iron block 6 cylinders petrol
> 25 = 2500cc
> D = double overhead cam
> ...


Thanks for your reply , but the engine in my Skyline is not a D = Double over head Cam 

So I was then thinking is the engine a 2.5cc or a 2.0L 6 cylinder ?


----------



## JR33 (Aug 15, 2011)

May I ask where is the engine code located so I can check what type of engine is in the Skyline ?

Thanks Best regards J


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

the engine code is stamped on the block just behind the dipstick, its a bit tricky to see but you will find it ok


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

your engine code is...... missing a turbo.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You can tell from the 1st bit of the chassis number.
ECR33, HR33 etc.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

If it is 2.5lt it is a RB25E

If it is 2.0lt it is a RB20E

It will have an engine code on the main chassis plate (should be on the firewall, normally blue in colour)


----------



## conceptua (Jan 21, 2008)

If you PM me your chassis code (which will read something like ECR33-xxxxxx or HCR33-xxxxxx etc) from the blue plaque in the engine bay I can tell you what the engine is, when it was made, and any other info you might need 

Chris


----------



## JR33 (Aug 15, 2011)

conceptua said:


> If you PM me your chassis code (which will read something like ECR33-xxxxxx or HCR33-xxxxxx etc) from the blue plaque in the engine bay I can tell you what the engine is, when it was made, and any other info you might need
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris

On the Blue chassis code it does clear state RB20E 1998cc

I am sorry to say that this Skyline may have been registered as a 2.5L and infact it is only a 2.0L 6 Cylinder Single Cam .
The previous owner is addermant that it is a 2.5 and does not believe me .
I am paying 2.5 insurance for a 2.0L Car !
I blame myself for not having done some reaseach before I bought the Skyline .
I try and remain positive . Is it an easy job to fit a 2.5 Twin Cam engine into the single cam model ? Or should I best just change the engine size with DVLA and register it correctly as a 2.0L 
I would like to have a 2.5 Twin Cam engine and thought I had purchased a 2.5
What a pickle to say the least !
Thanks for all your replys Best regards J


----------



## conceptua (Jan 21, 2008)

Depends what you want from the car?

Does it have to be N/A?

If so the RB25DE is much sprightlier than the RB20E single cam...


----------



## JR33 (Aug 15, 2011)

conceptua said:


> Depends what you want from the car?
> 
> Does it have to be N/A?
> 
> If so the RB25DE is much sprightlier than the RB20E single cam...


This is my first Jap and I did not have a big buddget , I paid £1700 for the Skyline . The OS front spring snapped and shock blitz , both rear tyres need replacing , front bumper scrapped and cracked due to kurbing .Side skirt cracked and need repair , Needs a lot of TLC .I noticed a hole under rear bumper needs welding . 
Then only to discover that it is only a 2.0L is a little disappionting to say the least .
I blame myself for been a complete fool and not been clued up on the diffrent Skyline engines .

The engine sounds the same as a BMW E30 325 straight six and with it been a six cylinder I did believe it to be a 2.5 engine .

O well this is a big learning curve and I will get something sorted .
Once again thanks for all replys best regards J


----------



## conceptua (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up about it, we all have to start somewhere...

Use this Skyline to build up your knowledge base, and then you can move on with more confidence. 

R33 GTS-T's are selling for relatively little money these days and represent good value in terms of tuning potential.


----------

